# Angolan python



## rickpellen (Nov 21, 2008)

I recently got a male Angolan Python from Fraiser Gilchrist. Here are some photos.


----------



## rickpellen (Nov 21, 2008)

And here is my big female I've had about 4 years for it to go with. ...


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

rickpellen said:


> View attachment 367687
> 
> View attachment 367686
> 
> ...


You never see this species offered for sale anymore. At one stage Jungle Phase in Hornchurch were breeding & selling them as an alternative to royals, but the shop packed up when the owner retired & his son couldn't be bothered to take over running the shop.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Glad he is doing well for you.

*the name is Fraser not Fraiser!!



wilkinss77 said:


> You never see this species offered for sale anymore. At one stage Jungle Phase in Hornchurch were breeding & selling them as an alternative to royals, but the shop packed up when the owner retired & his son couldn't be bothered to take over running the shop.


U managed to hatch out 8 babies this year from 2 different unrelated clutches.


----------



## adzcarne (Mar 5, 2009)

wilkinss77 said:


> You never see this species offered for sale anymore. At one stage Jungle Phase in Hornchurch were breeding & selling them as an alternative to royals, but the shop packed up when the owner retired & his son couldn't be bothered to take over running the shop.


Glenn turned the shop into a tattoo and piercing shop where I believe he works and Jamie set up his own plastering company.


----------

